# Forum jaggled



## candyman (Mar 2, 2012)

After the problems earlier today - and the recovery work of Craig, the forum is jaggled. 
Meaning, I see in one thread multiple replies of multiple other threads


ouch..


But, funny to read in the new context ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

candyman said:


> Meaning, I see in one thread multiple replies of multiple other threads



That's beacuse threads were merged by the mods to keep the 'clutter' down and concentrate the discussions in fewer places.


----------

